# شراء لوح ستانلس ستيل 316



## tifaonline (15 يناير 2013)

لو سمحتم ....

أرجو مساعدتكم ..........

أريد شراء لوح ستانلس ستيل 316 بسمك حوالي 1 سنتيمتر ...

من مكان موثوق فيه من القاهرة ....

ولكم جزيل الشكر.


----------



## eng_3mr84 (7 فبراير 2013)

كلمني يا هندسه و ان شاء الله هساعدك تلاقي ضالتك 01222829293


----------

